# My madhouse of cats and kittens



## Alexhannah (Apr 13, 2017)

I currently have 3 cats and 8 kittens in my house and they are all mad!


----------



## Alexhannah (Apr 13, 2017)

My 7 year old boy Buzz


----------



## Alexhannah (Apr 13, 2017)

My 2 year old girl Max


----------



## Alexhannah (Apr 13, 2017)

My 1 year old girl Pumpkin


----------



## Alexhannah (Apr 13, 2017)

And Pumpkins 5, 10 week old babies!


----------



## Alexhannah (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## Alexhannah (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Alexhannah said:


> My 1 year old girl Pumpkin
> View attachment 322165


My ginger has the lovely matching eyes too. Gorgeous.:Cat


----------



## Alexhannah (Apr 13, 2017)

Calvine said:


> My ginger has the lovely matching eyes too. Gorgeous.:Cat


I love her orange eyes and they seem to go a deeper orange a night time.


----------



## Alexhannah (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## Alexhannah (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## Alexhannah (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## Alexhannah (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## Alexhannah (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## Alexhannah (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## Alexhannah (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## Alexhannah (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## Alexhannah (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## Alexhannah (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## Alexhannah (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## Alexhannah (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## Alexhannah (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## Alexhannah (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## Alexhannah (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Oh goodness me, cuteness overload !!!!


----------



## Paw Campus (Jul 8, 2017)

OMG! Gorgeous overloaded!!!!!:Kiss


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

All so beautiful!


----------



## Clarey88 (Aug 14, 2017)

Alexhannah said:


> View attachment 322168


Too cute! :Arghh


----------



## Royalty (Feb 9, 2017)

Alexhannah said:


> My 7 year old boy Buzz
> View attachment 322163


He's lovely


----------



## Royalty (Feb 9, 2017)

Alexhannah said:


> View attachment 322168


What a little beauty


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Kitten envy! Xx


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Alexhannah 
Did you find homes for all the kittens or did you end up keeping one?
Gorgeous bunch!


----------



## Lula10101 (Aug 11, 2017)

I love the grey one, with different shades of grey on the face - beautiful!


----------



## Jess Coleman (Mar 21, 2018)

So cute


----------

